# Romanesco: Fijetto



## sloew00

Buongiorno,
Ho una domanda sulla pronuncia di una parola in dialetto romanesco.

_Fijetto_: Caro, fijetto mio spesso ironico *; (Il dizionario del dialetto romanesco - The Roman Post)
*
Capisco il significato, ma devo scriverlo in altri caratteri, come si pronuncia il* J* in questo caso?
*Grazie!*


----------



## TheCrociato91

Salve.

Non sono esperto di dialetto romanesco ma quel suono dovrebbe essere pronunciato come un'approssimante palatale [j] oppure una fricativa palatale [ʝ].



> Some accents from central Italy, such as the Roman accent and all of those of southern Italy, do not have the /ʎ/ sound; instead, it is pronounced as [j], or, sometimes, [ʝ]


(Italian phonology - Wikipedia)

Attendi però pareri da utenti più esperti.

@Francesco94 

(non trovo altri membri nativi di Roma da linkare )


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, sloew.
Il gruppo 'gl' in romanesco viene palatalizzato in diversi gradi, un tempo diventava 'jj' (più o meno come 'll' in spagnolo), oggi si pronuncia più semplicemente 'j', o scompare quasi del tutto, dopo la 'i'. Quindi si potrà sentire _fijetto _o _fietto_.


----------



## Francesco94

TheCrociato91 said:


> Attendi però pareri da utenti più esperti.
> 
> @Francesco94
> 
> (non trovo altri membri nativi di Roma da linkare )



La ringrazio per avermi incluso in questa discussione.

La "j" nel dialetto romanesco non è nient'altro che la pronuncia di "gli", trascritta sinteticamente in tale dialetto.
_Fijetto/a_ = «figlietto/a», corrispondente al diminutivo di «figlio».

Un esempio più classico - sebbene non riguardi la parola presa in esame -  è: _Te vojo bene_ = «Ti voglio bene»


----------



## Pietruzzo

Francesco94 said:


> La "j" nel dialetto romanesco non è nient'altro che la pronuncia di "gli", trascritta sinteticamente in tale dialetto.


Stai dicendo che voglio e vojo si pronunciano allo stesso modo? Ho sempre pensato che la j si pronunciasse come in "noia".


----------



## Francesco94

Nonostante io sia nato a Roma, non conosco tutti i termini elencati nel collegamento citato da sloew00: Il dizionario del dialetto romanesco.
Oltretutto, non l'ho mai scritto ma l'ho solamente parlato (le poche volte che è capitato).

Tuttavia, i pochi termini che ricordo - e che ritrovo nella lista del dizionario del dialetto romano - hanno la lettera "j" in luogo del gruppo sonoro "gli", il quale - seguìto da vocale - diventerà un trittongo:
_Aripijasse _= «ripigliarsi»
_Arisomija _= «rassomigliare»
_Baccajà_ = «baccagliare»
_Mejo_ = «meglio»
_Famija_ = «famiglia»
_Fijo_ = «figlio»
ecc.

Sottolineo, comunque, avendoci riflettuto solo adesso, che i termini dialettali costituiti dalla "j" preceduta dalla vocale "i" possono essere abbreviati - nel linguaggio parlato - omettendo la stessa "j" corrispondente al suono "gli".
_Bottija_ diventerà «bottìa»
_Famija_ diventerà «famìa»
Fijo diventerà «fìo»
_Arisomijà_ diventerà «somìa»
_Aripijate_ diventerà «aripìate»
ecc.
Tali termini sono ancor più sintetici dell'italiano standard ed usati in quartieri molto popolari, periferici ecc. (per esempio "Tor Bella Monaca" o "Magliana").


----------



## sloew00

Grazie tutti per le risposte, scrivo פִיֶיטָה


----------

